

Ask HN: Submit via /submit, or via bookmarklet? - brk

Just curious how people submit article.  Other than an "Ask HN:" type of post (like this one), everything I submit is done via the bookmarklet.<p>The backthought to my question is that if bookmarklet use is predominant, a way to cut down on spam/junk submissions would be to not allow submissions with links to be posted any other way.
======
mooism2
The spammers would switch to submitting via the bookmarklet, surely? (If they
don't already.)

~~~
brk
My guess is that they wouldn't. Too difficult to automate easily, as it
requires actually reading something on the site, grabbing the bookmarklet,
etc.

In my experience a lot of these types of submissions are highly automated.
Break the automation even slightly and the junk submissions drop
significantly.

